# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a Myth

## Greason Wolfe

We did this several years ago, but the idea is to take a myth from an old religion and create a map for it. Similar to the fairy tale challenge that is wrapping up. Maybe it would be cool to see what some of our current members can produce.

----------


## Naima

seems nice!

----------


## ^Atti Hekotik^

Hey. That's something I'll second. The mythological spectrum is almost, always too discontiguous to presume a single, lateral Providence.
Which is precisely where the intervening fodder should be further rumminated to demonstrate the paradoxical enormities envolved.

~Three blind mice, never quite knew the half of it all~ 
{Perhaps, partially responsible for the same monotony, with which, forges the beauty of pasture glades--so long as you can still pluck the wildflowers off the sediments from previous generations}

~~~

°Bump>¡

Attok hekotik°

----------


## KaiAeon

Great minds think a like... I going to suggest a 3-panel map of an epic, a legend and a myth.

----------

